
Show HN: Eatrel – Find food offers near you (New York) - ipashqa
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eatrel
======
ipashqa
Hi HN!

Let me add few words about an app. Eatrel is a mobile app that helps people
find nearby places where to eat with discount. Open an app and discover
special offers nearby places have: simple percent discounts, sets with special
prices, happy hours and so on. See menu, see what's included in the offer, see
restaurant info, see restaurant rating, get directions.

We've launched the first version of our app for Android with Happy Hour offers
only and still working on content quality. Will happy to see your feedback and
thoughts. Currently we work in New York only. iOS app is coming soon.

You can also read a few words how i got inspired to work on this on Product
Hunt(link is below).

Our landing page: [https://eatrel.com](https://eatrel.com)

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eatrel](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eatrel)

Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/eatrel](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/eatrel)

------
eat_veggies
I've seen a lot of these types of startups in London -- Nez, Karma, Ritual,
Mealpal, Eaten, Olio.

But my question for all of these companies is how do you make money (or plan
to) and how do you sustainably create deals which attract people to your
platform?

Our whole office used Mealpal until their VC money dried up and their £2
lunches stopped happening. And we used Nez for their £1 falafel wraps/satay
boxes and then promptly deleted the app. How will you stop this? Or are those
losses you're willing to take?

~~~
ipashqa
If talk in a few words - our monetization model is pretty simple, we sell
coupons and promote posts.

